# No funciona correctamente la red

## xerkan

Despues de instalar gentoo con la ultima version disponible y poniendo unas opciones en el kernel para poder arrancar correctamente el sistema ya que se me quedaba parado al arracar con el mensaje:

VFS: Mounted root ( ext4 filesystem ) readonly on device 8:5

ahora no consigo que me funcione correctamente la red arrancando desde la nueva instalacion, cuando ejecuta el dhcpd al arrancar la red me da el siguiente error:

```

dhcpcd[1701]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[1701]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1701]: timed out

dhcpcd[1701]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1701]: timed out

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

Mi dmesg es:

```

Linux version 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #7 SMP Tue Jun 7 16:44:22 CEST 2011

Command line: root=/dev/sda5

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 00000001b0000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI 2.4 present.

DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X48-DQ6/X48-DQ6, BIOS F8D 04/24/2009

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x1b0000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CCFFF write-protect

  CD000-EFFFF uncachable

  F0000-FFFFF write-through

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

  1 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

  2 base 0D0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

  3 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back

  4 base 1C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

  5 base 1B0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

  6 base 0CFF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

  7 disabled

e820 update range: 00000000cff00000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xcfee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000f5390] f5390

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000cfee0000

 0000000000 - 00cfe00000 page 2M

 00cfe00000 - 00cfee0000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to cfee0000 @ 1fffa000-20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-00000001b0000000

 0100000000 - 01b0000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1b0000000 @ cfed8000-cfee0000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f6d80 00014 (v00 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 00000000cfee3040 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

ACPI: FACP 00000000cfee30c0 00074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000cfee3180 04B8A (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

ACPI: FACS 00000000cfee0000 00040

ACPI: HPET 00000000cfee7e80 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000cfee7f00 0003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

ACPI: APIC 00000000cfee7d80 00084 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfee8860 003AB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0005ffffff] PMD -> [ffff8800be000000-ffff8800c35fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x001b0000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009d

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cfee0

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x001b0000

On node 0 totalpages: 1572461

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3923 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 833304 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 9856 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 711040 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

Allocating PCI resources starting at e4000000 (gap: e4000000:1ac00000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff8800cfc00000 s79424 r8192 d22976 u524288

pcpu-alloc: s79424 r8192 d22976 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1548267

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x3, cntxt size 0x240

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 6114916k/7077888k available (4033k kernel code, 788044k absent, 174928k reserved, 2832k data, 512k init)

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

   RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

NR_IRQS:2304

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2833.516 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5669.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=9445053)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20110112

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz stepping 0a

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                2

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 Ok.

Brought up 4 CPUs

Total of 4 processors activated (22674.48 BogoMIPS).

devtmpfs: initialized

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfee7f80 0022A (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0022A (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfee8440 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfee85a0 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu2Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu2Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfee8700 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu3Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu3Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3f])

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xcff00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:29e0] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:29e1] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:06.0: [8086:29e9] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:2937] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xe000-0xe01f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:2938] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0xe100-0xe11f]

pci 0000:00:1a.2: [8086:2939] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0xe200-0xe21f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:293c] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xea405000-0xea4053ff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:293e] type 0 class 0x000403

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xea400000-0xea403fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:2940] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:2946] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:2948] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:294a] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2934] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xe300-0xe31f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2935] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xe400-0xe41f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:2936] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xe500-0xe51f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:293a] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xea404000-0xea4043ff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2916] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0800 (mask 000f)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 000f)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2922] type 0 class 0x000106

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xe600-0xe607]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xe700-0xe703]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xe800-0xe807]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xe900-0xe903]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xea00-0xea1f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xea406000-0xea4067ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:2930] type 0 class 0x000c05

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xea407000-0xea4070ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0500-0x051f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:05e2] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe6000000-0xe6ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xa000-0xa07f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:04:00.0: [197b:2363] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xea100000-0xea101fff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:04:00.1: [197b:2363] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 10: [io  0xb000-0xb007]

pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 14: [io  0xb100-0xb103]

pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 18: [io  0xb200-0xb207]

pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 1c: [io  0xb300-0xb303]

pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 20: [io  0xb400-0xb40f]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xea100000-0xea1fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xea010000-0xea010fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xea000000-0xea00ffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xe8ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xea000000-0xea0fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:06:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xea210000-0xea210fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xea200000-0xea20ffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xe9000000-0xe9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xea200000-0xea2fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: [1131:7133] type 0 class 0x000480

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xea305000-0xea3057ff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:06.0: [104c:8024] type 0 class 0x000c00

pci 0000:07:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xea304000-0xea3047ff]

pci 0000:07:06.0: reg 14: [mem 0xea300000-0xea303fff]

pci 0000:07:06.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:07:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea300000-0xea3fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcff00000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009dc00 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfffffff 

HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3f]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xcff00000-0xfebfffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f]

system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:03: [irq 0 disabled]

pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:06: [irq 13]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f0-0x03f5]

pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f7]

pnp 00:07: [irq 6]

pnp 00:07: [dma 2]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

pnp 00:09: [irq 7]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:0a: [irq 1]

pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0400-0x04cf]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x04d2-0x04ff]

system 00:0b: [io  0x0400-0x04cf] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [io  0x04d2-0x04ff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

system 00:0c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000d2a00-0x000d3fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xcfee0000-0xcfefffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfedffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000d2a00-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xcfee0000-0xcfefffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfedffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp 00:0e: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff]

pnp 00:0e: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xea500000-0xea6fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xea700000-0xea8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xea900000-0xeaafffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe7000000-0xe707ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea500000-0xea6fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea700000-0xea8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xea100000-0xea1fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xea900000-0xeaafffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xea020000-0xea02ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xe8ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xea000000-0xea0fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:06:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xea220000-0xea22ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xe9000000-0xe9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xea200000-0xea2fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xea300000-0xea3fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xcff00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xea500000-0xea6fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xea700000-0xea8fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xea100000-0xea1fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xea900000-0xeaafffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe8000000-0xe8ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xea000000-0xea0fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xe9000000-0xe9ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xea200000-0xea2fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xea300000-0xea3fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 8 [mem 0xcff00000-0xfebfffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800cb000000 - ffff8800cf000000

software IO TLB at phys 0xcb000000 - 0xcf000000

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 11943

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:06.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406100 irq 46

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406180 irq 46

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406200 irq 46

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406280 irq 46

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406300 irq 46

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406380 irq 46

ahci 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:04:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ahci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100100 irq 19

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100180 irq 19

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.7

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2833.011 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: HPA detected: current 625140335, native 625142448

ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD322GJ, 1AR10001, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 625140335 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD322GJ  1AR1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 625140335 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-8: ST32000542AS, CC34, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST32000542AS     CC34 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDRH20N, 0L02, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDRH20N  0L02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-212, 1.24, max UDMA/66

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/66

scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-212  1.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs (sda5): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sda5): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

devtmpfs: mounted

Freeing unused kernel memory: 512k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6144k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 44k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 644k freed

udev: starting version 151

udevd (768): /proc/768/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/768/oom_score_adj instead.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

pata_jmicron 0000:04:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

pata_jmicron 0000:04:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_jmicron 0000:04:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi8 : pata_jmicron

scsi9 : pata_jmicron

ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 16

ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 16

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

r8169 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:05:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90004346000, 00:1d:7d:08:bf:f4, XID 1c2000c0 IRQ 47

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:06:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:06:00.0: eth1: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90000030000, 00:1d:7d:08:bf:c4, XID 1c2000c0 IRQ 48

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xea405000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xea404000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e500

usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

hda_intel: position_fix set to 1 for device 1458:a022

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=7611

usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-5: Product: Deskjet F2400 series

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: HP

usb 2-5: SerialNumber: CN98F1G16005BS

hda_codec: ALC889A: BIOS auto-probing.

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1532, idProduct=0007

usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-2: Product: DeathAdder

usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Razer

input: Razer DeathAdder as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:1532:0007.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer DeathAdder] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Adding 1321944k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1321944k 

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

```

En teoria el kernel me detecta correctamente la tarjeta integrada pero no tengo red ni configurandora manualmente ni por dhcp, e seguido el manual de migracion a OpenRC, pero aun asi no tengo red

----------

## agdg

Postea la salida de:

cat /etc/conf.d/net 

ls /etc/init.d

rc-update -s | grep net

----------

## xerkan

Despues de instalar manualmente los paquetes ifpplugd y netplug el mensaje me a cambiado a:

net.eth0 has started, but is inactive

Bueno ahi van los datos que me habiais pedido:

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

```

ls -la /etc/init.d 

```

total 216

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 jun  8 01:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 41 root root  4096 jun  8 01:34 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3765 jun  5 17:53 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1536 jun  5 17:53 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 jun  5 17:16 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   797 jun  5 17:53 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   500 jun  5 19:51 dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   317 jun  5 17:53 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2275 jun  5 17:53 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    25 jun  5 17:53 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   738 jun  5 16:34 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 jun  5 17:30 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 jun  5 17:53 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2716 jun  5 17:53 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1737 jun  5 17:53 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   391 jun  5 17:53 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   980 jun  5 17:53 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1863 jun  5 17:53 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   282 jun  5 17:28 mdev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1472 jun  5 17:53 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1028 jun  5 17:53 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   907 jun  5 17:53 mtab

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 jun  7 18:26 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15459 jun  5 17:53 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2183 jun  5 17:53 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6803 jun  5 17:53 network

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 jun  5 17:08 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   717 jun  5 17:53 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 jun  5 16:06 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1926 jun  5 17:53 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   680 jun  5 17:15 pydoc-2.7

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   680 jun  5 17:25 pydoc-3.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 jun  5 16:06 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 jun  5 17:53 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 jun  5 16:17 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   938 jun  5 17:53 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 jun  5 16:06 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2040 jun  5 17:28 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1642 jun  5 17:53 staticroute

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   789 jun  5 17:53 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494 jun  5 17:53 swclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   518 jun  5 17:53 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1303 jun  5 17:53 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1855 jun  5 19:48 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1041 jun  5 17:53 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6723 jun  5 17:22 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2585 jun  5 17:22 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3007 jun  5 17:22 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   808 jun  5 17:22 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   937 jun  5 17:53 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 jun  5 19:49 vixie-cron

```

rc-update -s | grep net

```

             net.eth0 | default                      

             netmount | default                      

               net.lo |                          boot

```

----------

## Txema

Supongo que el router está correctamente configurado y desde otros sistemas funciona el DHCP correctamente ¿no?

Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

No es problema de configuración, el enlace simbólico de net.eth0 a net.lo existe y el servicio de red se levanta al iniciar el sistema. En principio el problema está en la propia tarjeta ethernet o en el router que no te asigna dirección IP.

Yo probaría con IP estática, a ver si así funciona. Aquí te pego un ejemplo, donde se fija la IP a 192.168.1.20 y la IP del router es 192.168.1.1, como dns se usan los servidores de google. Dependiendo de la ip del router, deberás hacer los ajustes necesarios.

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
```

----------

## xerkan

Probe con una ip estatica sin resultados, el router y la tarjeta funcionan correctamente ya que desde windows o el livecd la tarjeta funciona correctamente

----------

## pelelademadera

instalaste dhcpcd no?

----------

## agdg

 *xerkan wrote:*   

> Probe con una ip estatica sin resultados, el router y la tarjeta funcionan correctamente ya que desde windows o el livecd la tarjeta funciona correctamente

 

Tu mismo diste con el problema. La tarjeta de red no esta funcionando, imagino que será cosa del kernel. Puedes comprobar el módulo del kernel que esta cargando el LiveCD con lspci -k, después asegurate de compilar dicho módulo en el kernel de gentoo.

```
agd-desktop agd # lspci -k | grep -A3 -i ethernet

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

En mi caso, como puedes ver, el kernel está usando el driver r8169. Mira que driver esta usando el LiveCD para tu tarjeta de red y asegura-te de que el driver este compilado en tu kernel; y si está como modulo de que se cargue correctamente.

----------

## quilosaq

Según lo que has publicado, el kernel detecta 2 dispositivos ethernet. Prueba cambiar de conector (si es que tiene 2) o a crear el enlace simbólico net.eth1 y levantar la interfaz manualmente.

----------

## xerkan

El liveCD usa el mismo drivers que contiene el kernel que instale la unica diferencia es que el live usa el kernel 2.6.37 y el instalado es el ultimo estable 2.6.38-r6, no obstante e arrancado con el live para comprobarlo y el resultado del lspci del live es:

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

y el del instalado:

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

como ves devuelven lo mismo, por si acaso recompile el kernel para integralo en el en vez de ponerlo como modulo pero el resultado fue el mismo, la interface eth1 tambien la comprobe y hace lo mismo que la eth0.

No se por que pasara esto ya que la ultimavez que instale gentoo funciono todo a la primera, y no tuve problemas con la red, lo unico que en teoria a cambiado es el uso del OpenRC y una version mas nueva del kernel.

Por si acaso sirve de algo cuando intente hacer el rc-update add eth0 default que antiguamente me creaba el enlace simbolica automaticamente, esta vez no lo hizo y el enlace simbolico del net.eth0 a net.lo lo tube que hacer manualmente, ya solo me falta intentar compilar el kernel 2.6.39 haber si me soluciona algo

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes instalado sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

----------

## diegomichel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

Yo tenia tu mismo problema y segui la instrucciones de ese post, y ahora todo funciona bien.

En tu dmesg muestra que sigue montando root como read only, y luego lo remonta que es cuando la interfaz de red falla al paracer.

Suerte!.

----------

